# Defending The Christian Worldview Against All Opposition



## Greg (Oct 18, 2006)

Has anyone viewed this CD series on presuppositionalism? Would you recommend it for someone just learning?


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes. They are fantastic. You might be able to find them cheaper on CMF via mp3 download. Much cheaper.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 18, 2006)

i havent, although it looks good. i'd also recommend:

http://www.monergismbooks.com/alwaysready5281.html

and

http://www.monergismbooks.com/basictrainingdvd.html

both are very good.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 18, 2006)

The basic training one is phenomenal. Maybe Bahnsen at his 8th all time best (and that's pretty darn good).

Always Ready is good for intro.


----------



## Devin (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Yes. They are fantastic. You might be able to find them cheaper on CMF via mp3 download. Much cheaper.



I didn't see this particular set on there, but there are smaller sets that have similar titles to some of the topics in the Defending The Christian Worldview Against All Opposition set. 

Also, Greg, there are some freebies by Bahnsen on the net here and there, though you may have already checked them out. Likewise, the Always Ready book is excellent as a primer. It changed the foundations of how I think when it comes to apologetics across the board.


----------



## Answerman (Oct 19, 2006)

These two sets are excellent.

You might want to sign up for American Visions e-mail list, because sometimes they offer this package for half price. I bought it a couple of months ago from them when they offered them for half price. Right now they have these two sets for $69 and they currently have three discount offers good until the end of October for e-mail subscribers. $10 gift card on $25 or more, 25% off $50-$99 and 35% off $100 or more. If you promise me that you signed up and U2U me I will send you the codes.

If you thow in the five part (3-DVD's) series "Basic Training for Defending the Faith" by Bahnsen $39.95 and Gary DeMar's book "is Jesus coming soon?" for $2.95, you can use the 35% off and get a free CD "The Worldview War".

Also Gary DeMar has an 8-Part series on CD currently for $24.95 which I also have and would say that he did a pretty good job presenting the presuppositional defense of the faith.

I also just purchased and finished listening to the 21 CD set of American Visions Creation to Revelation Worldview Super Conference which I thought was very good, it is currently for $59.

I hope this doesn't sound to much of an advertisement, I really buy from American Vision quite often since I subscribe to their e-mail list and since they often offer discounts on materials that I have on my "must buy" list.

[Edited on 10-19-2006 by Answerman]


----------



## Answerman (Oct 19, 2006)

I forgot to add that Bahnsen's DVD series comes with a CD of his radio debate with George Smith.


----------

